# 03 altima 3.5 ecu swap



## Josh2016 (Apr 14, 2016)

2003 altima 3.5 ecm swap

Hello everyone. I have a 03 altima 3.5 and it was in a front end collision. After replacing many parts on the vehicle and trying to start it I locked my self out some how. I get two codes P1610 and P1614. 

So after taking the car to the dealership they said the immobilizer was bad. They want to charge me 300 dollars to program the new immobilizer to the current ecm. But I found online a key, immobilizer and an ecm of my same year make and model 

My question is, will this ecm be compatible with the car. They both have a sticker with a Barcode on it that has *5ZE1F7* the only difference on both ecm is mine has JA56U03 E38 and the one I want to buy has JA56U81 E41. So will this ecm and immobilizer be a direct replacement with my vehicle? 

Thanks in advance and sorry if this was already answered in the forum. Any input will be appreciated 

Josh


----------



## Josh2016 (Apr 14, 2016)

I believe it has a VQ35DE engine


----------

